# Custom Lil Red



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 2, 2022)

*Ready for the car shows!  Thanks for looking  *


----------



## nick tures (Jul 3, 2022)

nice job looks good !!


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 3, 2022)

nick tures said:


> nice job looks good !!



Thanks!


----------



## nick tures (Jul 3, 2022)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> Thanks!



your welcome


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)

That's killer! My Dad had one of those trucks in the 80's...
Nice job


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 4, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> That's killer! My Dad had one of those trucks in the 80's...
> Nice job



Thanks!  Happy 4th!!!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)

STIKSHIFTER said:


> Thanks!  Happy 4th!!!



Same to you!! 😎


----------

